# Soleus Air 12000 btu Capacitor 55+5uf



## Drixcy (10 mo ago)

I have a mini split Solueas Air KFTZHP-12 12000 btu cooling/heating.

Lastweek had it repaired due to no cooling & heating. Yesterday decided to clean the condenser and I noticed the capacitor they installed is 55+5uf . Is this fine? Just wondering because it’s same size of my 3 toner while this mini split is only 1 ton.

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Drixcy (10 mo ago)

The capacitor they installed is JARD 12792 55+5uf +_6% 440/370VAC/B


----------

